# Can I hang Sheet Rock on 24' 2x4 trusses?



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

5/8 yes, 3/8 no.

Not sure what 10&quot insulation is.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

10" insulation doesn't weigh enough to even worry about.


----------



## topshelf1957 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry the 10&quot came out in the blog. it was supposed to be 10 inches.

Same thing with the joist they are 24 inches on center.

So it will be okay to hang 5/8 sheetrock. it wont sag or over stress the trusses?


----------



## Boston Bean (Aug 16, 2010)

I would put some strapping up to hold the board


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Check your plans stapled to the building permit.

Gary


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

^^^ Or the package that came with the trusses. We framed whole houses with trusses on 24" centers but the truss package specified where & how many stiff-backs on the truss to keep them rigid.
Whats wrong with plain ole 1/2" sheetrock?


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

with 24" on center 1/2" drywall may sag unless you buy it from a drywall supplier and get designated ceiling board which is stiffer than regular 1/2". On all jobs with 24" on center we use 5/8" drywall and never have any problems with sagging or wavy ceilings, which you may get with 1/2", I said may, not always but why risk it, use 5/8".


----------



## topshelf1957 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input. My concern was more with the 2x4 trusses than the sheet rock.

It looks like 5/8 is the way to go. Someone mentioned stiff backs for trusses? Never heard of them. Are they expensive, easy to install?

I was thinking of gluing and nailing plywood strips to the sides of the 2x4's to give them more strength. 

Any thoughts? Am I worrying to much?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## newfie49 (Sep 20, 2010)

Did the builder do a quality job of framing? If so I wouldn't worry about extra plywood strips etc, just go ahead and drywall. I have installed drywall in garages and houses with 24" on center, using 5/8 drywall on the ceilings and never had any problems.


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

They make 92 5/8 and 104 5/8 studs for a reason.

All lids should be 5/8.


----------



## ogagnon (Sep 24, 2010)

You really don't need to strengthen the 2x4s, keep in mind those trusses are engineered to be more than strong enough, the webs make up for what appears to be a skimpy 2x4. My 24'x32' garage has 2x4 trusses, I built it last year, and the trusses are still perfectly true, even after heavy snowfall. I have a hip roof and even the Hip truss is all in 2x4.

As for the gyproc, couldn't you just forens the ceiling on 16"?


----------



## Steve_P (Aug 18, 2010)

I can tell you from experience that it will be ok aesthetically (drywall will not sag if that is your concern); my basement ceiling was done like this- 24" oc trusses with 1/2 drywall ceiling. Whether it is code compliant is another matter.


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

topshelf1957 said:


> Thanks for the input. My concern was more with the 2x4 trusses than the sheet rock.
> 
> It looks like 5/8 is the way to go. Someone mentioned stiff backs for trusses? Never heard of them. Are they expensive, easy to install?
> 
> ...


I mentioned stiffbacks as a mean to keep the bottom cords stiff & true. You'll be able to see if the contractor nailed anything on the attic side of the truss bottom cords. A 1X4 or 2X4 is the norm here.


----------

